# Installing a GoDaddy SSL Certificate on FreeBSD 12.X Server with APACHE24



## RendabML (Aug 11, 2020)

Hello Folks,

I am back again. This time I am trying to do something which I did five or six years back but cannot remember of figure out how to do it again.

I have some GoDaddy SSL Certs which I purchased for my websites. It is time to install a new one. How do you do it and what actually goes where and what is mandatory to make it work properly.

I am using FreeBSD 12.X and Apache24.

I have three files from GoDaddy which I downloaded.

Thee are example names of them:

They call this the Primary
4a66d8e9b9cc22aa9b.crt

then this one:

They call this one the Intermediate
gd_bundle-g2-g1.crt

And finally this one:
4a66d8e9b9cc22aa9b.pem


I have my httpd-ssl.conf file in my Apache24/extras directory

And I have these files uploaded into that directory

I can put them somewhere else if needed

Let's use the domain name: mydomain.com

It is all working and running fine without SSL on port 80.

In the httpd-ssl.conf file I have these names and can put them into a <VirtualHost> </VirtualHost>  container in it.


SSLCertificateFile "/usr/local/etc/apache24/extras/____ "
SSLCertificateKeyFile "/usr/local/etc/apache24/extras/___" 


Nor sure what I need to do next...


Thank you for any help.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Aug 11, 2020)

You don't need the .pem.

You will need the private key for your server - you should have that in your old configuration.

/usr/local/etc/apache24/extra/httpd-ssl.conf

I put certificates in etc/apache24/certificates/site_x/ and I lock that down (certificates downwards) to root-only access

    SSLCertificateFile "/usr/local/etc/apache24/certificates/site_2020/blah.crt"
    SSLCertificateKeyFile "/usr/local/etc/apache24/certificates/site_2020/the_private.key"
    SSLCertificateChainFile "/usr/local/etc/apache24/certificates/site_2020/gd_bundle-g2-g1.crt"

HTH, let me know if you need more.


----------

